# turkish words for building trade tool names



## degil

Hi,

I'm currently working with a team of turks for 7 weeks in the building trade and a few don't speak french so there is a little bit of a language barrier when it comes to knowing the names of a bucket, trowel, plumb line and the like is there any resource you know of that can help me with this? (need to know it in turkish)


----------



## snoopymanatee

Hello degil,

Welcome to the forum. 

I guess this link is going to help you. 

When you go one of these online-dictionaries, you can see the word's Turkish equivalent; 

e.g. You can see what trowel means in "inşaat/construction" category. (click on the coloured parts please)


----------



## degil

thank you very much for the reply, do you know of any place that might give a rough idea as to how one would pronounce the words or would a site like google translate audio be sufficient?


----------



## snoopymanatee

You are welcome. 

I would recommend you that site for pronunciation.


----------



## degil

unfortunately that site isnt working for me, it doesnt load the languages for me  sorry to be of a nuisance but today i asked what hammer & plumb line were and they said *chiche *for hammer and *shele *for plumb line now how i spelled it is exactly how they said it but i don't find either on that tureng site when i do english translation to turkish  maybe i should just trust that site?


----------



## snoopymanatee

When you look hammer and plumb line up on tureng, you cannot get the Turkish equivalent, right?_

Hammer_ is _çekiç_ and _plumb_ line is _çekül.


_


----------



## degil

no no, that site works for me its the pronunciation site that doesn't work (sorry if badly explained in my reply)


----------



## snoopymanatee

It's ok. 

When you wrote a Turkish word on that site, did you also select "Turkish" from the language options?


----------



## degil

the options did not load for me, i use google chrome. i downloaded firefox and it works on firefox. i guess google chrome doesnt work with this pronunciation website. i guess that solves the problem. thank you once again


----------

